# Re-upholstering a Chair.



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Got any pics?

You know, its really hard to discuss colors without seeing them.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Blondesense said:


> Got any pics?
> 
> You know, its really hard to discuss colors without seeing them.


Well Blondsense, I bought the red fabric already...I just wanted to jazz it up
a bit with a leopard welt, but hubby thinks we should do red welt as well.
So now I'm waffling???

I have a leopard tapestry that I attached to a beaded pillow and trimmed
it with some lovely trim; i think it will make a
nice throw pillow for the back of the chair...And perhaps that will have to do, as far as jazzing the chair up...

... also, plan on making a matching footstool in
red, maybe I'll trim that in a leopard print.

I'll post pics as soon as it's done. As I said, a red chair is a giant leap
for me...all chairs in our house are brown and tan and brown and tan :laughing:
My special chair is cream color leather though, and I do have one that leans
towards golden tan.

Overall though, what do you think about contrasting welt on upholstered
pieces?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, we decided to go with the same color welt. 
The chair is looking good. I'm still wondering if
we should do a matching footstool, or use the
animal print footstool that we already have --that we use for
our little leather chair? I can always make the 
footstool later on. I also picked up some fabric to
re-do the backs of our two arm chairs in the dining room.

The dining room chairs we redid only about a year ago in
chocolate brown with a bronze-y tan welt.
Today I bought more bronze tan fabric (it's ultra-suede)
to do the backs over...I hope it will look good,
non the less it will be different, that's for sure? :wink:
I find picking fabric the hardest thing to do. This is an area
I always need help with.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

This was doomed to be a one-sided conversation as no-one here could possibly substitute his/her colour ideas for yours...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ccarlisle said:


> This was doomed to be a one-sided conversation as no-one here could possibly substitute his/her colour ideas for yours...


I suppose you're right, however, I did state that I already purchased
the fabric and was wondering what anyone's thought was on a contrasting
welt? However, since asking that question, I decided with a little persuading
from the head guy around here, to use the same color welt.
I am though going with contrasting trim on the pillows and footstool. 

It's looking good so far, I'm now working on the pillows...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, here is the pic's..

I call it my New Ferreri...










Max, taking it for a test drive...
The horned footed footstool was made by the head knots Grandfather
many years ago. I kept the leopard fabric and just added new trim
to go with this chair.











This was this weekends project...We upholstered these chairs about
a year ago. This weekend we changed the backs on the arm chairs
to tan ultra suede (same as the welt) Luckely we had enough fabric to
do the job, cause the new ultra suede I bought didnt match exactly.

The golden tannish arm chair was another good will find that we 
scored a few years ago. We re-upholstered it in Chenele. Every time
I looked passed the wing chair, I wasn't happy cause the dark back
on the dining room chair was too much contrast for me.
This is much more soothing.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

beautiful job on the chair!!! I like the matching welting.

We have a store "Calico Corners" with gorgeous fabric. When my daughter got her first apt after college, it made me shudder. Bought gorgeous fabric and made valances, recovered chairs and made slip covers. She painted walls and hung pictures and suddenly it looked fantastic.

My next project is making chair cushions for the kitchen. Fabric is so expensive I never have enough to cut welting on the diagonal so just use scrapes or cut it along the edge of my fabric. For pillows I often buy trim instead of doing welting.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Startingover..Yes, fabric is expensive and you need so much
of it. I discover a fabric warehouse in an industrial park near me.
They're in the import export business, not retail. It's two men
(brothers-in-law's) We buy so much from them, they give us great
deals. I used to shop at Calico and Joann's fabrics before discovering
them. 
The red fabric on my new chair is 19.99 (less 30% on sale=13.99 a yard)
at Joann's fabrics...He charged me 35.00 for 6 yards (he gave me a free yard too)
Plus, I saw on a table about 1 1/2 yards of brown velour that we
did a living room chair in -- a couple of years ago, and he gave it to me free. 

They are so nice...I email pics of all our chairs when we are done and they
put them up on a bulletin board in the warehouse, for all the retail
buyers to see...Everytime, I go in I say, "I'm here with your lunch
money boys!" :laughing: they crack up. Not only are they kind
and generous, one of them has a great decorating eye and picked
the fabric out for a wing chair we did in the Living room.
Last summer we did my wing chair in my Family room in cream colored
leather...we got the leather from them, huge skins. They got the leather
from Mercedes Benz...So now we have a Mercedes and a Ferrari. :yes:

They are actually selling to me wholesale. 
Good luck with your sewing, it's harder to sew the welt when not cut 
on the bias...when you cut on the bias, the fabric can then stretch.


----------

